# Which brand: eukanuba or acana or proplan??



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Please anyone can share their experience (pros and cons) regarding to the brand of kibble above.....

Many of show people in my country use proplan and eukanuba, instead of acana or eaglepack...

and i've plan to switch from my current acana

thanks for the help


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

i currently use purina pro plan. no complaints, katie loves it and her coat is beautiful.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We're using pro plan selects. He likes it and his coat and skin are good.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn was on Eukanuba, and Reeva is currently on it and we've had no problems (hope i'm not going to regret saying that!)


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had negative results with both Eukanuba and ProPlan...no experience with Acana. If your dog is doing fine on the current food I wouldn't worry about switching. As for Eukanuba and ProPlan, good foods, but every dog reacts differently to foods so they may work just fine for you as they do for many others.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We feed Eukanuba Performance here, and have done so for decades without any food related issues or problems. I know many others who have fed Pro Plan Performance for just as long without incident. Eagle Pack also makes good products, their Power Formula is favored by several performance enthusiasts.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had no experience with Eukanuba, less then fair results with ProPlan and very good luck with Acana but every dog is diffrent.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My last experience with Eukanuba I found a big ol' grub in it. *shudders* 

But I'm sure that's an individual experience that happens very rarely.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

kdmarsh said:


> My last experience with Eukanuba I found a big ol' grub in it. *shudders*
> 
> But I'm sure that's an individual experience that happens very rarely.


 
ewwwwwww....really? Yuck. Well, I'll be inspecting my Eukanuba bags carefully now....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i see that proplan puppy and adult chicken have no glucosamine...... 
is this product suitable for goldens?

the only that have glucosamine is proplan performance.....


----------

